
Decoding the Brain – should electronics mimic biology? - brian_bailey
http://semiengineering.com/decoding-the-brain/
======
brian_bailey
How will decoding the brain of a fruit fly help us build better computers? Lou
Scheffer says we have a long way to go before electronics catches up with
image recognition, but other do not think it is the right approach.

